# Is open adoption or a surrogate expensive?



## MamaWantsBaby

I've been trying for a child for a while now and have had no luck. I've looked into adoption but the cost is beyond crazy. My husband an I are more then ready and able to care for a child. And I was wondering if open adoption or surrogacy was expensive or not. 
Thanks for you advice in advance ladies.:flower::dust:


----------



## Loski83

It depends where your from, only advice I have is phone different agencies in your area and see what they say hope that helps.


----------



## sophxx

Def depends what country your from there's lots of info on the net. Also depends where you want to adopt from. Pm me if I can be any help I've spent hours looking into and reading up about adoption and surrogacy. X


----------

